# whats the difference between nutro and nutro max?



## mag&bays mom

im finally switching my dogs to nutro yay 

i have heard many good things about this brand of food and i am so excited to get my guys on it. 

the only thing i am not sure about is the difference between nutro and nutro max. my aunt has her three dogs and two cats on the max and says it is just wonderful. the only difference she can find is that nutro max is a little cheaper.

does anyone know if there are any differences (bad or good) between the two? which one would you recommend?

thanks!


----------



## Megora

I would go with Nutro Natural Choice or Nutro Ultra (that's what I have my guy on). 

Nutro Max - I'm not sure what the difference is? We started out with our guys on Nutro Max and somewhere along the way switched to Natural Choice and we had our two previous goldens on it for most of their thirteen years. I think it was just Nutro Max was off the shelves at our stores for a little while and that's why we switched?


----------



## msdogs1976

'Nutro' is just the overall(corporate) name. They offer 3 lines of foods, Nutro Max, Natural Choice and Ultra. Here is a link with all their products and descriptions of each. 

Natural Dog Food | Natural Cat Food | NUTRO® Pet Food Products


----------



## jwemt81

Our dogs don't eat Nutro, but we have our 4 cats on Nutro Max cat food and they do very well on it.


----------



## lgnutah

I have always noticed the Nutro Max sells for less than the Natural Choice or the Ultra. Years ago, the Ultra was much more expensive than NC, but I think NC has been raising it's price so much, that it's close to Ultra.
Then, they all have been reducing the size of the bags! When I first started buying it 5 years ago, the NC came in 40 lb bags, with the 10% bonus bags (44lb at same price as the 40) being available every few months. At that time the Ultra was sold in 35 lb bags.
On those dog food rating sites, Ultra gets a higher rating than NC, and NC is rated higher than Max. But, as people point out, if your dog does well on a food, then it may be just what he needs.


----------



## Megora

Heehee. I only buy the 15lb bags. 

I remember the time that we only spent $22 on a 17lb bag of Natural Choice dog food. Now it's $28 (with $3 coupon from the nice Nutro Lady who's at the store on weekends) for a 15lb bag of Ultra. 

But it's good quality dog food....


----------



## amy22

I have always fed my dogs Nutro Natural Choice Lam and Rice or the Lite. They all have done wonderfully on it.


----------



## Goldenmomma

I have used Nutro Natural Choice for seven years (maybe longer). It was recommended by my vet for my basset's allergies. My basset is on the lite (the vet used the "O" word once because she had gained puppy weight-she had to clean up their food bowls). My Scotty is on Sensitive Stomach, but Sully has had to change to DVP Natural Balance LID this month due to her sensitivity. I still recommend NC because of so many years of great health. Expensive, but still cheaper than NB. I put my granddog on it while she stayed with us (six months) and her vet said she had never been so healthy. Of course, once my daughter took her back, she put her on something cheaper, but you can only use what you can afford. Good luck.


----------



## mag&bays mom

thanks so much everyone for your imput


----------

